# Could not be happier!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got news that my very first registered Nigierian Dwarf home bred doeling took Grand Champion at the fair!!! I am so super excited!!!

Faith will be showing Impala again tomorrow in the ring with everyone of all ages with Nigerians. Faith is 7 years old, I think - Wish her luck!!!!

I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ........... :leap: :wahoo: 
Good luck ..Faith...on your show tomorrow with Impala .... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats very exciting ---- congrats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Impala! And what an experience for Faith! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

You should be proud! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

As I told you on the phone earlier.... that is AWESOME!!!! :leap: :hug: Congrats!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great!!!  I won my first Grand at the fair when I was I think 10? It is VERY exciting!

Anyway congrats! :stars: 

Oh, and was Impala a Joe baby?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Impala is my Joe Dirt daughter that I was going to keep. She is the only living doeling from Joe Dirt.

The show is an ADGA show and the judges were ewwing and awing over here when they did their barn walk through and then in the ring, Impala and Faith both were the youngest in the ring (Impala is an April doeling) and they said that she met every criteria for the ND breed standard!!!! She did have a little bit of a hay belly, but as soon as I get the pics I will upload.

This was the Under 8 year old showmanship class - and today she will compete against everyone - so I don't think she gets a leg for her win yesterday, but I am so proud of them both!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now I am upset - 

Just got a text from the mother of the little girl that is showing Impala. I guess the judge is just down right rude and everyone is very upset with her. I guess she told them that Impala was "to dairy" and that she needed to "be fed more"...... yet she took Grand Champ by a different judge yesterday and they were all ewing and awing about her - I am so upset! They put little Impala last....... but she is the youngest one in the 2 and under never freshened class (born April 09)


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo... I am so sorry Allison.... sounds like that judge had an attitude problem! :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Allison: I will PM you in a second...

I am very sorry for this judge's behavior. That's inappropriate.  That is too bad. Some people...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TO DAIRY???? ok that is NOT an AGS or ADGA judge because they would know that a nigerian dwarf goat is a DAIRY goat LOL and that "dairy characteristic" is actually looked for and especially encouraged in the breed. 

Dont take it to heart my little Ziva didnt place in one show then she beat out all the others and placed 1st. Ashley had a buck go Grand Champion only to have another judge say he didnt meat breed standard LOL its crazy 

I take it this was a 4H show? No legs on won via 4H but if shown in a AGS or ADGA sanctioned show then the legs can be won


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Unfortunatly this is an ADGA show, so we were really hoping for a leg for Impala - but that is ok - it is good experience for Faith and Impala both.... I am just a little disheartened


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok thats REALLY strange. I wouldnt take it to heart though -- remember a judge is only human and honestly there is SO MUCH politics that can be associated with showing you just have to keep sticking your head out and not be afraid to get it chopped off from time to time. Its humbling but :shrug: eh I still love it so I cant complain to much.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've never heard of a judge saying a goat is too dairy. Usually they are way too over conditioned here.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

but see "Dairy" isn't an over conditioned thing. Its actual structure -- you can see it better when a doe isn't over conditioned but its still there if they have it. And when a doe isn't over conditioned she can still be lacking in dairy character. So her comment makes no sense to me :scratch: I'm still confused 

YOU WANT DAIRY CHARACTER!!! Ok thats enough of my rantings


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, that was everyone's question - how can she be "to dairy"? Hopefully next show there will be a different judge


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes please :shades:


----------

